# Industry News: DJI officially announces the Mavic Air 2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 28, 2020)

> Reimagining The Experience Of Aerial Creativity, Mavic Air 2 Is The Smartest, Safest And Easiest-To-Fly Consumer Drone to Date
> DJI, the global leader in civilian drones and aerial imaging technology, today ushers in a new era of aerial creativity with the Mavic Air 2 drone, combining high-grade imaging, intuitive yet advanced flight performance, and revolutionary smart and safe technology in the best all-around drone we’ve ever made.
> Created to make capturing unique, high-quality content from the air simple, fun, and safe, Mavic Air 2 offers flagship capabilities in a compact and easy to use folding drone that features 8K functionality. A larger 1/2” camera sensor offers high-resolution photos and videos to make content stand out, while advanced programmed flight modes, intelligent features, and imaging technology make capturing professional-looking content effortless. Pilots can now stay in the sky longer with enhanced maximum flight time, capture vivid imagery with completely...



Continue reading...


----------



## gbc (Apr 28, 2020)

Motorcycling to the middle of a desert is pretty much the only way you can fly a drone these days.
I have the original Air, but some places I can't even get it to take off because of geofencing or what it calls "magnetic interference"


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2020)

I also have the Air and although I live and work within spitting distance of commercial flight paths I have never had the drone not fly due to geofencing. Changes are coming in the next two years but they aren’t here yet.

Some of the suggested restrictions now can seem overbearing at times but you can still override the built in limits. Personally I’m OK with being told I am in restricted air space before I make a costly mistake, for instance I never realized how many Department of Corrections sites there are and many of them are tucked out of plain view, overflying them is illegal. But I see no point in living in a built up area owning a drone and thinking it will be a fun locally based hobby.


----------



## Canfan (Apr 29, 2020)

Specifications look pretty good. They should of put a 1” sensor in it though with variable aperture.

However, you are right, too many restrictions now which has taken the fun out of the hobby, I have flown my MAVIC 2 Pro in a very longtime. Even in rural areas it is such a hassle. I have many friends who say the same thing. 

the influencers on YouTube are really trying to sell it though but they are deriving income from it.

The sad fact is this will end up a a $1000 paper weight, in a time of economic hardship.Restrictions may get tighter in the furtive as guys continue to do stupid stuff.


----------



## victorshikhman (Apr 29, 2020)

Regarding comments above, complaining about growing restrictions on drones, we all knew it was inevitable. The free-for-all was never sustainable. Consumer drone capabilities grew so much so quickly, and there are just too many people who would use them to cause harm, unintentionally or maliciously. The drone is transitioning from toy to tool, and the growing complexity of operation probably means we'll have dedicated, licensed, regulated drone operator jobs soon enough. Modified versions of DJI drones are already in use by multiple militaries and corporations. Consumer joy drones will get a shrinking operations envelope, likely with mandatory insurance and some kind of training, similar to car ownership, maybe background checks for more advanced models.


----------



## jvillain (Apr 29, 2020)

8K, 48MP, built in gimbal. The R5 killer.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to own a drone. It would have been more expensive but would have been tempted by a 1" inch version of this with that improved battery life. But drones are hassle. They are annoying, fine somewhere where there is no one but not where there are other people. Some people get very angry about them in case they are spying on them. I'm not sure I could deal with the hassle. It would likely be an expensive paper weight. 50% of the worlds workforce is in danger of losing their jobs over this virus. Even if that doesn't happen we will all be impacted some way economically, lower wages, higher taxes, inflation. It's getting harder to justify large outlays. I'd say DJI , Canon, Sony etc will all be heavily impacted as people reign in spending, this reduces R&D spend and technological progress. I think what we have today might not be surpassed by much for a while. The R5 could be a high water mark.


----------



## slclick (Apr 30, 2020)

I love how she's on her vintage moto in her sparkling fresh clothes in the desert flying a drone. Marketing!


----------



## dash2k8 (May 1, 2020)

Taking off with a drone in sandy dunes is going to get that lady's perfectly coiffed hair all messed up and get sand all over her fine clothing. Just saying.


----------



## slclick (May 1, 2020)

dash2k8 said:


> Taking off with a drone in sandy dunes is going to get that lady's perfectly coiffed hair all messed up and get sand all over her fine clothing. Just saying.


Drone Boudoir?


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 1, 2020)

dash2k8 said:


> Taking off with a drone in sandy dunes is going to get that lady's perfectly coiffed hair all messed up and get sand all over her fine clothing. Just saying.


I'm sure she'll have made sure she was some way from the laugh point (or got a hair stylist nearby just in case....)


----------



## SteveC (May 1, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I'm sure she'll have made sure she was some way from the laugh point (or got a hair stylist nearby just in case....)



Just getting there on the motorcycle in the first place would likely mess her hair up.


----------



## Architect1776 (May 2, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



At this point I would not buy DJI as it is Chinese.
Tired of being locked up and now will do all I can to buy American first then everywhere else except China second.


----------



## slclick (May 2, 2020)

Drones, bahhumbug. Doesn't anyone hike any longer?


----------



## ethermine (May 3, 2020)

Architect1776 said:


> At this point I would not buy DJI as it is Chinese.
> Tired of being locked up and now will do all I can to buy American first then everywhere else except China second.



Show me a drone with these specific capabilities, form factor, and every component designed, sourced and assembled here in the US by US citizens for around $799 and I’ll bite.


----------



## chong67 (May 5, 2020)

ethermine said:


> Show me a drone with these specific capabilities, form factor, and every component designed, sourced and assembled here in the US by US citizens for around $799 and I’ll bite.



Interesting that USA makes the best military drone, but consumer drone, it fails. Why?

I just got my Mavic 2 Pro two weeks ago. Love the 1" sensor.


----------

